# Java Fern



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

Just put some of this sh*t in my tank and it left all these little things floating on top. What could these be. there like little green dots with a strand hanging off of em


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

im not positive, but i thnik they might be little baby plants, i have had those 2, and they jsut keep on coming. usualy its called duckweed. it does make a cool effect, but i noticed it cloged my filter a few times. all you can do is take a net and scoop it out. at one point i had a whol layer of this ontop of my tank and from looking up thru the tank the surfaced looked like a upside down carpet almost with all the little roots, it was kinda neat. but yeah if you dont like it jsut chuck it with a net


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

also how should i anchor this stuff?? i have it in my substrate but i heard it grows off of wood, how should i go about attatchin it to my wood.


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

tie it with black string or fishingline, you can bury the roots in the gravel as long as you dont bury the rhizome, the part that the finer roots grow from.


----------

